# 670 heads



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey this guy just gave me a pair of 670 heads. He said they came off a '66 GTO but I don't think they started 670 until '67.
They are right off the car and not cleaned up.
anyone know what they are worth or is anyone interested in buying them?
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You are right, 670 heads are from 67, 093 heads were on 66 GTOs, Mitch may be looking for heads for his 67 frame off,


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

are there any markings or anything to tell me what car /engine these heads came off of?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

670 heads are for a 1967 GTO. That's what they were on.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

And, they were either on a 400 or 428. Not sure what cars had the 428. Hope I didn't start something.:shutme


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They were on the 400. Compression would be too high on a 428. (72cc head) 428's were in the Gran Prix, Bonneville, Catalina, etc. No GTO's or Firebirds.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's why I mentioned the 428. I knew '67 GTO's only came with the 400. Good ol' internet. Can't believe everything you see.....(Just so there's no confusion, that derogatory comment was not directed at GTOguy...).


1967 400 350HP(GP) 670,9787, 671,187 2.11/1.77 10.5 c.r.
1967 400 325,335,360HP 670 2.11/1.77 72cc
1967 400 325,360HP RA 670,97 2.11/1.77 72cc
1967 428 360,376HP 670,978, 7671 2.11/1.77 72cc


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

depending what i find out about the head's i've got...how much?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I won't know for a couple more days if the pair I got on the WT engine are salvageable. What are you looking to get for them ?


----------



## journeymate (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi
About your 670 heads. Can you tell me what the date code is on the heads. Thank you. I am looking for a set of heads with a correct date code for a 67 gto that came off the line the 4th week in Jan 67
John


----------

